# cm7 randomly freezes and reboots, logcat included.



## trev420 (Sep 7, 2011)

okay, this touchpad had this problem on alpha 1, aswell as alpha 2.

it rebooted acouple mins ago from trying to install a adw theme.

once it booted up, i applied the theme, removed some home screen, and was going to delete the market icon off a homescreen when another freeze and reboot happened.

heres the logcat.


```
<br />
--------- beginning of /dev/log/main<br />
I/cm	  (  134): Welcome to Android 2.3.7 / CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC1-tenderloin-KANG<br />
I/cm	  (  135):												 _ <br />
I/cm	  (  136):  __ __ _ ___  _ _  __  ___  __ _ _  _  _  __  __))<br />
I/cm	  (  137): ((_ \(/'((_( ((\( ((_)((_( (('((\( ((`1( ((_)((_( <br />
I/cm	  (  138):	  ))				 _))<br />
I/cm	  (  139):  <br />
I//system/xbin/run-parts(  129): /sys/block/mmcblk1/device/type: No such file or directory<br />
I//system/xbin/run-parts(  129): /sys/block/mmcblk2/device/type: No such file or directory<br />
I//system/xbin/run-parts(  129): /sys/block/mmcblk3/device/type: No such file or directory<br />
I//system/xbin/run-parts(  129): /sys/block/mmcblk4/device/type: No such file or directory<br />
I//system/xbin/run-parts(  129): /sys/block/mmcblk5/device/type: No such file or directory<br />
I//system/xbin/run-parts(  129): /sys/block/mmcblk6/device/type: No such file or directory<br />
I//system/xbin/run-parts(  129): /sys/block/mmcblk7/device/type: No such file or directory<br />
I//system/xbin/run-parts(  129): /sys/block/mmcblk8/device/type: No such file or directory<br />
I//system/xbin/run-parts(  129): /sys/block/mmcblk9/device/type: No such file or directory<br />
I/logwrapper(  129): /system/xbin/run-parts terminated by exit(0)<br />
I/DEBUG   (  188): debuggerd: Oct 18 2011 14:30:04<br />
--------- beginning of /dev/log/system<br />
I/Vold    (  186): Vold 2.1 (the revenge) firing up<br />
D/Vold    (  186): Volume sdcard state changing -1 (Initializing) -> 0 (No-Media)<br />
D/Vold    (  186): Volume usbdisk state changing -1 (Initializing) -> 0 (No-Media)<br />
D/Vold    (  186): Volume sdcard state changing 0 (No-Media) -> 1 (Idle-Unmounted)<br />
I/Netd    (  187): Netd 1.0 starting<br />
W/Vold    (  186): Ignoring unknown switch 'usb_mass_storage'<br />
W/Vold    (  186): Ignoring unknown switch 'MSM72K_UDC'<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  190):<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  190): >>>>>> AndroidRuntime START com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit <<<<<<<br />
I/AndroidRuntime(  190): Heap size: -Xmx32m<br />
D/AndroidRuntime(  190): CheckJNI is OFF<br />
D/dalvikvm(  190): creating instr width table<br />
I/	    (  191): ServiceManager: 0xad50<br />
W/AudioHardwareALSA(  191): Unable to attach mixer to device AndroidOut: No such file or directory<br />
W/AudioHardwareALSA(  191): Unable to attach mixer to device AndroidIn: No such file or directory<br />
W/Vold    (  186): Ignoring unknown switch 'usb_mass_storage'<br />
W/Vold    (  186): Ignoring unknown switch 'MSM72K_UDC'<br />
E/ALSAModule(  191): Unable to open cpu0/power_collapse/idle_enabled<br />
E/ALSAModule(  191): Unable to open cpu0/standalone_power_collapse/idle_enabled<br />
E/ALSAModule(  191): Unable to open cpu1/power_collapse/idle_enabled<br />
E/ALSAModule(  191): Unable to open cpu1/standalone_power_collapse/idle_enabled<br />
I/CameraService(  191): CameraService started (pid=191)<br />
E/AudioHardwareALSA(  191): openOutputStream called for devices: 0x00000002<br />
I/ALSAModule(  191): ALSA Module: closing down output device<br />
W/Vold    (  186): Ignoring unknown switch 'usb_mass_storage'<br />
D/Vold    (  186): USB disconnected<br />
D/Vold    (  186): Share method ums now unavailable<br />
W/Vold    (  186): Ignoring unknown switch 'MSM72K_UDC'<br />
D/ALSAModule(  191): open called for devices 00000002 in mode 0...<br />
I/ALSAModule(  191): Set global parms<br />
I/ALSAModule(  191): Setting interleved PCM<br />
I/SamplingProfilerIntegration(  190): Profiler is disabled.<br />
I/Zygote  (  190): Preloading classes...<br />
E/Zygote  (  190): setreuid() failed. errno: 2<br />
D/dalvikvm(  190): GC_EXPLICIT freed 48K, 77% free 238K/1024K, external 0K/0K, paused 5ms<br />
I/ALSAModule(  191): Buffer size: 2400, chunk 4800, latency 54421<br />
I/ALSAModule(  191): Initialized ALSA PLAYBACK device default<br />
E/AudioHardwareALSA(  191): Stream set<br />
I/AudioHardwareALSA(  191): buffer size (bytes) to AF = 9600<br />
D/AudioFlinger(  191): setParameters(): io 1, keyvalue routing=2, tid 228, calling tid 191<br />
I/AudioFlinger(  191): AudioFlinger's thread 0x17528 ready to run<br />
D/ALSAModule(  191): route called for devices 00000002 in mode 0...<br />
I/bluetooth_ScoSocket.cpp(  190): Entry name = MY-CAR ScoTypes = 0x7f<br />
I/bluetooth_ScoSocket.cpp(  190): Entry name = Motorola HF850 ScoTypes = 0x7<br />
W/Vold    (  186): Ignoring unknown switch 'usb_mass_storage'<br />
W/Vold    (  186): Ignoring unknown switch 'MSM72K_UDC'<br />
D/Vold    (  186): USB connected<br />
D/Vold    (  186): Share method ums now available<br />
D/szipinf (  190): Initializing inflate state<br />
W/Zygote  (  190): Class not found for preloading: android.widget.TextView$SelectionModifierCursorController$1<br />
D/dalvikvm(  190): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 2916K, 57% free 2206K/5123K, external 0K/0K, paused 36ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  190): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 2636K, 52% free 2483K/5123K, external 0K/0K, paused 34ms<br />
I/Zygote  (  190): ...preloaded 1829 classes in 3463ms.<br />
E/Zygote  (  190): setreuid() failed. errno: 17<br />
D/dalvikvm(  190): GC_EXPLICIT freed 884K, 48% free 2682K/5123K, external 0K/0K, paused 27ms<br />
I/Zygote  (  190): Preload resources disabled, skipped.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  190): GC_EXPLICIT freed 25K, 49% free 2657K/5123K, external 0K/0K, paused 21ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  190): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 49% free 2657K/5123K, external 0K/0K, paused 21ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  190): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 49% free 2657K/5123K, external 0K/0K, paused 21ms<br />
I/dalvikvm(  190): System server process 240 has been created<br />
I/Zygote  (  190): Accepting command socket connections<br />
E/BatteryService(  240): batteryVoltagePath not found<br />
E/BatteryService(  240): batteryTemperaturePath not found<br />
I/sysproc (  240): Entered system_init()<br />
I/sysproc (  240): ServiceManager: 0x119828<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): SurfaceFlinger is starting<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): dithering enabled<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): SurfaceFlinger's main thread ready to run. Initializing graphics H/W...<br />
D/msm8660.gralloc(  240): We support 2 buffers<br />
I/msm8660.gralloc(  240): using (fd=27)<br />
I/msm8660.gralloc(  240): id		   = msmfb40_30001<br />
I/msm8660.gralloc(  240): xres		 = 1024 px<br />
I/msm8660.gralloc(  240): yres		 = 768 px<br />
I/msm8660.gralloc(  240): xres_virtual = 1024 px<br />
I/msm8660.gralloc(  240): yres_virtual = 1536 px<br />
I/msm8660.gralloc(  240): bpp		  = 32<br />
I/msm8660.gralloc(  240): r		    = 24:8<br />
I/msm8660.gralloc(  240): g		    = 16:8<br />
I/msm8660.gralloc(  240): b		    =  8:8<br />
I/msm8660.gralloc(  240): width	    = 163 mm (159.568100 dpi)<br />
I/msm8660.gralloc(  240): height	   = 122 mm (159.895081 dpi)<br />
I/msm8660.gralloc(  240): refresh rate = 59.00 Hz<br />
D/libEGL  (  240): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLES_android.so<br />
D/libEGL  (  240): loaded /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno200.so<br />
D/libEGL  (  240): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_adreno200.so<br />
D/libEGL  (  240): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno200.so<br />
E/libEGL  (  240): [URL=eglSetSwapRectangleANDROID:1909]eglSetSwapRectangleANDROID:1909[/URL] error 3008 (EGL_BAD_DISPLAY)<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): EGL informations:<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): # of configs : 26<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): vendor    : Android<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): version   : 1.4 Android META-EGL<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): extensions: EGL_KHR_image EGL_KHR_image_base EGL_KHR_image_pixmap EGL_KHR_gl_texture_2D_image EGL_KHR_gl_texture_cubemap_image EGL_KHR_gl_renderbuffer_image EGL_ANDROID_image_native_buffer EGL_ANDROID_swap_rectangle EGL_ANDROID_get_render_buffer<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): Client API: OpenGL ES<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): EGLSurface: 8-8-8-8, config=0x3<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): OpenGL informations:<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): vendor    : Qualcomm<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): renderer  : Adreno (TM) 220<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): version   : OpenGL ES-CM 1.1<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): extensions: GL_AMD_compressed_3DC_texture GL_AMD_compressed_ATC_texture GL_AMD_performance_monitor GL_APPLE_texture_2D_limited_npot GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_format_BGRA8888 GL_EXT_texture_type_2_10_10_10_REV GL_OES_blend_equation_separate GL_OES_blend_func_separate GL_OES_blend_subtract GL_OES_compressed_ETC1_RGB8_texture GL_OES_compressed_paletted_texture GL_OES_depth_texture GL_OES_draw_texture GL_OES_EGL_image GL_OES_framebuffer_object GL_OES_matrix_palette GL_OES_packed_depth_stencil GL_OES_point_size_array GL_OES_point_sprite GL_OES_read_format GL_OES_rgb8_rgba8 GL_OES_stencil_wrap GL_OES_texture_cube_map GL_OES_texture_env_crossbar GL_OES_texture_float GL_OES_texture_half_float GL_OES_texture_half_float_linear GL_OES_texture_npot GL_OES_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_QCOM_binning_control GL_QCOM_extended_get GL_QCOM_tiled_rendering<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 4096<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS = 4096<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): flags = 00000000<br />
D/SensorService(  240): nuSensorService starting...<br />
D/libEGL  (  254): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLES_android.so<br />
D/libEGL  (  254): loaded /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno200.so<br />
D/libEGL  (  254): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_adreno200.so<br />
D/libEGL  (  254): loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno200.so<br />
E/SurfaceFlinger(  240): eglSwapBuffers: EGL error 0x3008 (EGL_BAD_DISPLAY)<br />
W/zipro   (  254): Unable to open zip '/data/local/bootanimation.zip': No such file or directory<br />
I/ALSAModule(  191): ALSA Module: closing down output device<br />
D/Sensors (  240): sensor activation called: handle=0, enabled=0********************************<br />
D/Sensors (  240): sensor activation called: handle=1, enabled=0********************************<br />
D/Sensors (  240): sensor activation called: handle=3, enabled=0********************************<br />
I/SensorService(  240): LSM303DLH 3-axis Accelerometer<br />
I/SensorService(  240): LSM303DLH Magnetometer<br />
I/SensorService(  240): ISL29023 Light sensor<br />
D/SensorService(  240): nuSensorService thread starting...<br />
I/sysproc (  240): System server: starting Android runtime.<br />
I/sysproc (  240): System server: starting Android services.<br />
I/sysproc (  240): System server: entering thread pool.<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Entered the Android system server!<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Entropy Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Power Manager<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Activity Manager<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Memory class: 32<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_CONCURRENT freed 111K, 48% free 2947K/5575K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Telephony Registry<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Package Manager<br />
I/installd(  193): new connection<br />
I/Installer(  240): connecting...<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_CONCURRENT freed 131K, 44% free 3346K/5959K, external 0K/0K, paused 8ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_CONCURRENT freed 512K, 49% free 3237K/6279K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/PackageManager(  240): Package com.android.vending at /system/app/Vending.apk ignored: updated version 8007005 better than this 8007003<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_CONCURRENT freed 256K, 47% free 3387K/6279K, external 0K/0K, paused 9ms+11ms<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_CONCURRENT freed 211K, 42% free 3720K/6407K, external 0K/0K, paused 7ms+4ms<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_CONCURRENT freed 232K, 42% free 3928K/6663K, external 0K/0K, paused 7ms+4ms<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
W/PackageParser(  240): Unknown element under <manifest>: meta-data at /system/app/Cyanbread.apk Binary XML file line #43<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_CONCURRENT freed 236K, 41% free 4088K/6855K, external 0K/0K, paused 1ms+4ms<br />
W/PackageParser(  240): No actions in intent filter at /system/app/Bluetooth.apk Binary XML file line #124<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
W/PackageParser(  240): Unknown element under <manifest>: meta-data at /system/app/Androidian.apk Binary XML file line #43<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/PackageManager(  240): No files in app dir /vendor/app<br />
W/PackageParser(  240): No actions in intent filter at /data/app/com.dropbox.android-1.apk Binary XML file line #209<br />
I/PackageManager(  240): Time to scan packages: 3.16 seconds<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission com.android.vending.permission.UPDATE_MARKET_FAILURE in package com.android.vending.updater<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Not granting permission android.permission.BIND_APPWIDGET to package com.vtlab.launcher (protectionLevel=3 flags=0x8be44)<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission android.permission.ADD_SYSTEM_SERVICE in package com.android.phone<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission android.permission.READ_EXTERNAL_STORAGE in package com.cyanogenmod.cmparts<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Not granting permission android.permission.SEND_DOWNLOAD_COMPLETED_INTENTS to package com.android.browser (protectionLevel=2 flags=0x9be45)<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission com.google.android.gm.permission.READ_GMAIL in package com.google.android.talk<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission android.permission.READ_OWNER_DATA in package com.android.setupwizard<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission android.permission.WRITE_OWNER_DATA in package com.android.setupwizard<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission com.google.android.gm.permission.WRITE_GMAIL in package com.android.settings<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission com.google.android.gm.permission.READ_GMAIL in package com.android.settings<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission com.google.android.gm.permission.READ_GMAIL in package com.google.android.apps.uploader<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission com.google.android.voicesearch.SHORTCUTS_ACCESS in package com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission android.permission.READ_EXTERNAL_STORAGE in package com.android.vending<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Not granting permission android.permission.SEND_DOWNLOAD_COMPLETED_INTENTS to package com.android.vending (protectionLevel=2 flags=0xabec5)<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission android.permission.READ_OWNER_DATA in package com.android.email<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Not granting permission android.permission.DEVICE_POWER to package com.android.deskclock (protectionLevel=2 flags=0x8be45)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_CONCURRENT freed 398K, 41% free 4202K/7111K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_EXPLICIT freed 103K, 43% free 4099K/7111K, external 0K/0K, paused 33ms<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Account Manager<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Content Manager<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  240): Pub settings: com.android.providers.settings.SettingsProvider<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): System Content Providers<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Battery Service<br />
D/SettingsProvider(  240): cache for settings table 'secure' rows=34; fullycached=true<br />
D/SettingsProvider(  240): cache for settings table 'system' rows=57; fullycached=true<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Lights Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Vibrator Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Alarm Manager<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Init Watchdog<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Window Manager<br />
I/InputManager(  240): Initializing input manager<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): names for haptic settings for haptic long array: haptic_long_array default: haptic_long_array_default<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): pulled string: 0,1,20,21 default: 0,1,20,21<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): haptic done for long array!<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): names for haptic settings for haptic down array: haptic_down_array default: haptic_down_array_default<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): pulled string: 0,10,20,30 default: 0,10,20,30<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): haptic done for down array!<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): names for haptic settings for haptic tap array: haptic_tap_array default: haptic_tap_array_default<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): pulled string: 40 default: 40<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): haptic done for tap array!<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): names for haptic settings for haptic up array: haptic_up_array default: haptic_up_array_default<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): pulled string: 5,18 default: 5,18<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): haptic done for up array!<br />
I/InputManager(  240): Starting input manager<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Bluetooth Service<br />
I/BluetoothProfileState(  240): [URL=Message:Entering]Message:Entering[/URL] Stable State<br />
I/BluetoothProfileState(  240): [URL=Message:Entering]Message:Entering[/URL] Stable State<br />
E/SystemServer(  240): Bluetooth Network Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Device Policy<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Status Bar<br />
I/EventHub(  240): New device: path=/dev/input/event6 name=HPTouchpad id=0x10000 (of 0x1) index=1 fd=109 classes=0x14<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Clipboard Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Input Method Service<br />
I/EventHub(  240): New keyboard: device->id=0x10001 devname='pmic8058_pwrkey' propName='hw.keyboards.65537.devname' keylayout='/system/usr/keylayout/qwerty.kl'<br />
I/EventHub(  240): New device: path=/dev/input/event1 name=pmic8058_pwrkey id=0x10001 (of 0x2) index=2 fd=117 classes=0x1<br />
I/InputManagerService(  240): Enabled input methods: com.android.inputmethod.latin/.LatinIME<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): NetStat Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): NetworkManagement Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Connectivity Service<br />
I/ConnectivityService(  240): hostname has been set: android-1ed5c856524395c6<br />
I/WifiService(  240): WifiService starting up with Wi-Fi enabled<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_CONCURRENT freed 158K, 39% free 4392K/7111K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
D/NetworkManagmentService(  240): Registering observer<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Throttle Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Accessibility Manager<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Mount Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Profile Manager<br />
I/PackageManager(  240): Updating external media status from unmounted to unmounted<br />
D/VoldCmdListener(  186): volume list<br />
W/MountService(  240): Duplicate state transition (removed -> removed)<br />
D/VoldCmdListener(  186): share status ums<br />
D/ProfileService(  240): Found active: 65d68634-d1b7-48af-8de4-89dc1bfd28b6<br />
D/ProfileService(  240): Set active profile to: 65d68634-d1b7-48af-8de4-89dc1bfd28b6 - Default<br />
D/ProfileService(  240): Saving profile data...<br />
D/ProfileService(  240): Save completed.<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Notification Manager<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Device Storage Monitor<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Location Manager<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Search Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): DropBox Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Wallpaper Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Audio Service<br />
I/EventHub(  240): New keyboard: device->id=0x40002 devname='headset' propName='hw.keyboards.262146.devname' keylayout='/system/usr/keylayout/qwerty.kl'<br />
I/EventHub(  240): New device: path=/dev/input/event5 name=headset id=0x40002 (of 0x3) index=3 fd=59 classes=0x81<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_CONCURRENT freed 372K, 40% free 4479K/7367K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
I/EventHub(  240): New keyboard: device->id=0x10003 devname='gpio-keys' propName='hw.keyboards.65539.devname' keylayout='/system/usr/keylayout/gpio-keys.kl'<br />
I/EventHub(  240): New device: path=/dev/input/event0 name=gpio-keys id=0x10003 (of 0x4) index=4 fd=127 classes=0x1<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 37K, 40% free 4442K/7367K, external 0K/0K, paused 37ms<br />
I/InputReader(  240): Device added: id=0x10003, name=gpio-keys, sources=00000101<br />
I/InputReader(  240): Device added: id=0x40002, name=headset, sources=80000101<br />
I/InputReader(  240): Device added: id=0x0, name=pmic8058_pwrkey, sources=00000101<br />
I/InputReader(  240): Device added: id=0x10000, name=HPTouchpad, sources=00001002<br />
I/InputManager-Callbacks(  240): No input device calibration properties found for device gpio-keys.<br />
I/InputManager-Callbacks(  240): No input device calibration properties found for device headset.<br />
I/InputManager-Callbacks(  240): No input device calibration properties found for device pmic8058_pwrkey.<br />
I/InputManager-Callbacks(  240): No input device calibration properties found for device HPTouchpad.<br />
W/AudioPolicyManagerBase(  191): setPhoneState() setting same state 0<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Headset Observer<br />
W/HeadsetObserver(  240): This kernel does not have wired headset support<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Dock Observer<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): USB Service<br />
W/UsbDeviceSettingsManager(  240): settings file not found<br />
I/UsbService(  240): This kernel does not have USB configuration switch support<br />
I/UsbService(  240): Trying legacy USB configuration switch support<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): UI Mode Manager Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Backup Service<br />
V/BackupManagerService(  240): No ancestral data<br />
I/BackupManagerService(  240): Found stale backup journal, scheduling<br />
I/BackupManagerService(  240):   android<br />
I/BackupManagerService(  240):   com.android.browser<br />
I/BackupManagerService(  240):   com.android.inputmethod.latin<br />
I/BackupManagerService(  240):   com.android.providers.settings<br />
I/BackupManagerService(  240):   com.android.providers.userdictionary<br />
I/BackupManagerService(  240):   com.android.vending<br />
I/BackupManagerService(  240): Backup enabled => false<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): AppWidget Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Recognition Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): DiskStats Service<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): AssetRedirectionManager Service<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): SAFE MODE not enabled<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): JIT started for system_server<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_CONCURRENT freed 366K, 39% free 4538K/7431K, external 18K/521K, paused 7ms+3ms<br />
D/Sensors (  240): sensor activation called: handle=3, enabled=1********************************<br />
I/power   (  240): *** set_screen_state 1<br />
I/lights  (  240): Enabling touch screen<br />
D/PowerManagerService(  240): system ready!<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): System now ready<br />
I/SystemServer(  240): Making services ready<br />
I/Zygote  (  240): Process: zygote socket opened<br />
I/StatusBarManagerService(  240): Starting service: ComponentInfo{com.android.systemui/com.android.systemui.statusbar.StatusBarService}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.android.systemui for service com.android.systemui/.statusbar.StatusBarService: pid=305 uid=1000 gids={1015, 3002, 3001, 3003}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Config changed: { scale=1.0 imsi=0/0 loc=en_US touch=0 keys=0/0/0 nav=0/0 orien=0 layout=0 uiMode=17 seq=2 themeResource=null}<br />
W/RecognitionManagerService(  240): no available voice recognition services found<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  305): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 63K, 50% free 2732K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 32ms<br />
D/Sensors (  240): sensor activation called: handle=0, enabled=1********************************<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.android.inputmethod.latin for service com.android.inputmethod.latin/.LatinIME: pid=314 uid=10032 gids={}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Starting: Intent { act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.HOME] flg=0x10000000 cmp=com.vtlab.launcher/.Launcher } from pid 0<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc android.process.acore for activity com.vtlab.launcher/.Launcher: pid=318 uid=10057 gids={1015}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.google.process.gapps for service com.google.android.location/.NetworkLocationService: pid=320 uid=10003 gids={3003, 1015, 2001, 1007}<br />
D/NetworkManagmentService(  240): Registering observer<br />
E/ThrottleService(  240): Could not open GPS configuration file /etc/gps.conf<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.android.phone for added application com.android.phone: pid=330 uid=1001 gids={3002, 3001, 3003, 1015}<br />
I//system/bin/tc(  187): RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory<br />
I/logwrapper(  187): /system/bin/tc terminated by exit(2)<br />
D/szipinf (  330): Initializing inflate state<br />
I//system/bin/tc(  187): RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument<br />
I/logwrapper(  187): /system/bin/tc terminated by exit(2)<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.android.settings for broadcast com.android.settings/.widget.SettingsAppWidgetProvider: pid=346 uid=1000 gids={1015, 3002, 3001, 3003}<br />
I//system/bin/tc(  187): Cannot find device "ifb0"<br />
I/logwrapper(  187): /system/bin/tc terminated by exit(1)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 215K, 38% free 4678K/7431K, external 18K/521K, paused 78ms<br />
I/ActivityThread(  330): Pub mms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsProvider<br />
D/szipinf (  314): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/Tethering(  240): wlan0 is not a tetherable iface, ignoring<br />
I/ActivityThread(  330): Pub sms: com.android.providers.telephony.SmsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  330): Pub telephony: com.android.providers.telephony.TelephonyProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  330): Pub icc: com.android.phone.IccProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  330): Pub mms-sms: com.android.providers.telephony.MmsSmsProvider<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 75K, 38% free 4648K/7431K, external 1218K/1730K, paused 63ms<br />
I/ActivityThread(  320): Pub com.google.settings: com.google.android.gsf.settings.GoogleSettingsProvider<br />
I/StatusBarManagerService(  240): registerStatusBar [email protected]8<br />
I/ActivityThread(  318): Pub com.vtlab.launcher.settings: com.vtlab.launcher.LauncherProvider<br />
I/InputReader(  240): Device reconfigured: id=0x10000, name=HPTouchpad, display size is now 768x1024<br />
D/szipinf (  346): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/InputManager-Callbacks(  240): No virtual keys found for device HPTouchpad.<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Config changed: { scale=1.0 imsi=0/0 loc=en_US touch=3 keys=1/1/2 nav=1/1 orien=1 layout=268435476 uiMode=17 seq=3 themeResource=null}<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  320): Pub com.google.android.gsf.gservices: com.google.android.gsf.gservices.GservicesProvider<br />
I/GservicesProvider(  320): Gservices pushing to system: true; secure: true<br />
I/ActivityThread(  320): Pub subscribedfeeds: com.google.android.gsf.subscribedfeeds.SubscribedFeedsProvider<br />
W/SIM	 (  330): CDMA not implemented in SimulatedCommands<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  314): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 85K, 49% free 2778K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 102ms<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  320): Pub com.google.android.providers.talk: com.google.android.gsf.talk.TalkProvider<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/NetworkLocationService(  320): onCreate<br />
D/dalvikvm(  314): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 1K, 49% free 2779K/5379K, external 821K/1333K, paused 81ms<br />
I/dalvikvm-heap(  314): Grow heap (frag case) to 6.733MB for 841021-byte allocation<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Clearing any old widget stuffs<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up widget<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Default buttons being loaded<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Button list: toggleWifi|toggleBluetooth|toggleGPS|toggleSound<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up button: toggleWifi<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up button: toggleBluetooth<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up button: toggleGPS<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up button: toggleSound<br />
D/CallManager(  330): registerPhone(GSM Handler{2aff2920})<br />
D/dalvikvm(  314): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 0K, 43% free 3600K/6215K, external 821K/1333K, paused 56ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  305): GC_CONCURRENT freed 125K, 47% free 2959K/5575K, external 478K/513K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/VoldCmdListener(  186): share status ums<br />
D/StorageNotification(  305): Startup with UMS connection false (media state unmounted)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  314): GC_CONCURRENT freed <1K, 42% free 3614K/6215K, external 821K/1333K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/StorageNotification(  305): UMS connection changed to true (media state unmounted)<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc android.process.acore for content provider com.android.providers.userdictionary/.UserDictionaryProvider: pid=377 uid=10014 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.cyanogenmod.cmparts for broadcast com.cyanogenmod.cmparts/.intents.LEDNotificationReceiver: pid=382 uid=1000 gids={1015, 3002, 3001, 3003}<br />
V/AudioManager(  305): shouldVibrate, group: a126d48a-aaef-47c4-baed-7f0e44aeffe5 mode: DEFAULT<br />
D/dalvikvm(  330): GC_CONCURRENT freed 154K, 48% free 2929K/5575K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+13ms<br />
I/ActivityThread(  377): Pub com.android.social: com.android.providers.contacts.SocialProvider<br />
W/ActivityManager(  240): Unable to start service Intent { act=com.android.ussd.IExtendedNetworkService }: not found<br />
D/szipinf (  382): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  377): Pub applications: com.android.providers.applications.ApplicationsProvider<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  240): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=null interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/ActivityThread(  382): Pub com.cyanogenmod.cmparts.provider.Settings: com.cyanogenmod.cmparts.provider.SettingsProvider<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  240): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=gprsDetached interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  240): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=roamingOff interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
D/BT HSHFP(  330): Starting BluetoothHeadsetService<br />
I/ActivityThread(  377): Pub contacts;com.android.contacts: com.android.providers.contacts.ContactsProvider2<br />
I/SIM	 (  330): [SimCmd] queryFacilityLock: SIM is unlocked<br />
I/SIM	 (  330): [SimCmd] queryFacilityLock: FDN is disabled<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  240): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=null interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  240): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=null interfaceName=null networkType=0<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  240): notifyServiceState: 1 home El Telco Loco Telco Loco 001001  EDGE CSS not supported 0 0RoamInd: 0DefRoamInd: 0EmergOnly: false<br />
D/NetworkLocationService(  320): onBind com.google.android.location.NetworkLocationProvider<br />
D/LocationProviderProxy(  240): LocationProviderProxy.onServiceConnected ComponentInfo{com.google.android.location/com.google.android.location.NetworkLocationService}<br />
D/NetworkLocationService(  320): onBind com.google.android.location.GeocodeProvider<br />
D/GeocoderProxy(  240): onServiceConnected ComponentInfo{com.google.android.location/com.google.android.location.NetworkLocationService}<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  240): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=null interfaceName=null networkType=2<br />
V/AudioManager(  305): shouldVibrate, group: a126d48a-aaef-47c4-baed-7f0e44aeffe5 mode: DEFAULT<br />
I/Database(  377): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 107 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.contacts/databases/contacts2.db-wal<br />
D/dalvikvm(  320): GC_CONCURRENT freed 204K, 49% free 2858K/5575K, external 0K/0K, paused 3ms+3ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  318): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 109K, 48% free 2848K/5447K, external 0K/0K, paused 35ms<br />
D/SyncManager(  240): setSyncAutomatically: , provider subscribedfeeds -> true<br />
D/SyncManager(  240): setSyncAutomatically: already set to true, doing nothing<br />
V/SipBroadcastReceiver(  330): start auto registration<br />
E/SIM	 (  330): [SIMRecords] onAllRecordsLoaded: imsi is NULL!<br />
D/dalvikvm(  305): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 135K, 47% free 3004K/5639K, external 505K/513K, paused 56ms<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  240): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=null interfaceName=null networkType=2<br />
I/Database(  330): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 4 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/telephony.db-wal<br />
E/TelephonyProvider(  330): Failed setting numeric 'null' to the current operator<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_CONCURRENT freed 214K, 37% free 4752K/7495K, external 3090K/4290K, paused 2ms+10ms<br />
I/ActivityThread(  377): Pub call_log: com.android.providers.contacts.CallLogProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  377): Pub user_dictionary: com.android.providers.userdictionary.UserDictionaryProvider<br />
I/TelephonyRegistry(  240): notifyDataConnection: state=0 isDataConnectivityPossible=false reason=simLoaded interfaceName=null networkType=2<br />
D/dalvikvm(  318): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 93K, 48% free 2919K/5511K, external 504K/512K, paused 33ms<br />
D/WifiService(  240): ACTION_BATTERY_CHANGED pluggedType: 2<br />
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider(  346): Widget is from a previous version... Let's update<br />
D/WifiService(  240): acquireWifiLockLocked: WifiLock{NetworkLocationProvider type=2 [email protected]}<br />
D/SettingsAppWidgetProvider(  346): No instances yet... Wait for at least one instance to exist before adding global settings<br />
D/BottomDock(  318): 36 | 55<br />
D/dalvikvm(  377): GC_CONCURRENT freed 158K, 48% free 2887K/5511K, external 0K/0K, paused 8ms+2ms<br />
I/Database(  377): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 4 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.userdictionary/databases/user_dict.db-wal<br />
I/Database(  318): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 8 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.vtlab.launcher/databases/launcher.db-wal<br />
E/PhoneInterfaceManager(  330): getNeighboringCellInfo java.lang.ClassCastException: [I<br />
D/dalvikvm(  318): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 51K, 47% free 2966K/5511K, external 882K/1028K, paused 25ms<br />
D/WifiService(  240): releaseWifiLockLocked: WifiLock{NetworkLocationProvider type=2 [email protected]}<br />
D/WifiService(  240): acquireWifiLockLocked: WifiLock{NetworkLocationProvider type=2 [email protected]}<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
V/WifiStateTracker(  240): Connection to supplicant established, state=DISCONNECTED<br />
D/dalvikvm(  318): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 10K, 47% free 2974K/5511K, external 2052K/2555K, paused 36ms<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/wpa_supplicant(  412): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=-1 state=2 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00<br />
V/WifiMonitor(  240): Event [CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=-1 state=2 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00]<br />
I/wpa_supplicant(  412): Trying to associate with 00:1e:2a:55:6a:80 (SSID='Home' freq=2412 MHz)<br />
I/wpa_supplicant(  412): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=-1 state=3 BSSID=00:1e:2a:55:6a:80<br />
D/Tethering(  240): MasterInitialState.processMessage what=3<br />
V/WifiStateTracker(  240): Changing supplicant state: DISCONNECTED ==> SCANNING<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.google.android.apps.uploader for broadcast com.google.android.apps.uploader/.ConnectivityBroadcastReceiver: pid=418 uid=10004 gids={3003}<br />
V/WifiMonitor(  240): Event [Trying to associate with 00:1e:2a:55:6a:80 (SSID='Home' freq=2412 MHz)]<br />
V/WifiMonitor(  240): Event [CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=-1 state=3 BSSID=00:1e:2a:55:6a:80]<br />
V/WifiStateTracker(  240): Changing supplicant state: SCANNING ==> ASSOCIATING<br />
D/HomeLoaders(  318):   ----> workspace loader 1 stopped from Thread[main,5,main]<br />
D/dalvikvm(  190): GC_EXPLICIT freed 11K, 51% free 2668K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 41ms<br />
I/wpa_supplicant(  412): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=4 BSSID=00:1e:2a:55:6a:80<br />
V/WifiMonitor(  240): Event [CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=4 BSSID=00:1e:2a:55:6a:80]<br />
V/WifiStateTracker(  240): Changing supplicant state: ASSOCIATING ==> ASSOCIATED<br />
D/dalvikvm(  190): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 51% free 2668K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 22ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  190): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 51% free 2668K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 20ms<br />
I/wpa_supplicant(  412): Associated with 00:1e:2a:55:6a:80<br />
I/wpa_supplicant(  412): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=5 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00<br />
V/WifiMonitor(  240): Event [Associated with 00:1e:2a:55:6a:80]<br />
V/WifiMonitor(  240): Event [CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=5 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00]<br />
I/wpa_supplicant(  412): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=5 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00<br />
V/WifiMonitor(  240): Event [CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=5 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00]<br />
I/wpa_supplicant(  412): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=6 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00<br />
V/WifiStateTracker(  240): Changing supplicant state: ASSOCIATED ==> FOUR_WAY_HANDSHAKE<br />
V/WifiMonitor(  240): Event [CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=6 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00]<br />
V/WifiStateTracker(  240): Changing supplicant state: FOUR_WAY_HANDSHAKE ==> FOUR_WAY_HANDSHAKE<br />
D/dalvikvm(  318): GC_EXPLICIT freed 23K, 46% free 2985K/5511K, external 3951K/5151K, paused 71ms<br />
I/wpa_supplicant(  412): WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:1e:2a:55:6a:80 [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]<br />
V/WifiMonitor(  240): Event [WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:1e:2a:55:6a:80 [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]]<br />
I/wpa_supplicant(  412): CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=7 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00<br />
V/WifiMonitor(  240): Event [CTRL-EVENT-STATE-CHANGE id=0 state=7 BSSID=00:00:00:00:00:00]<br />
I/wpa_supplicant(  412): CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1e:2a:55:6a:80 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]<br />
V/WifiMonitor(  240): Event [CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:1e:2a:55:6a:80 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]]<br />
V/WifiStateTracker(  240): Changing supplicant state: FOUR_WAY_HANDSHAKE ==> GROUP_HANDSHAKE<br />
V/WifiStateTracker(  240): Changing supplicant state: GROUP_HANDSHAKE ==> COMPLETED<br />
V/WifiStateTracker(  240): New network state is CONNECTED<br />
E/wpa_supplicant(  412): wpa_driver_priv_driver_cmd failed (-1): GETPOWER<br />
D/WifiStateTracker(  240): DHCP request started<br />
D/BottomDock(  318): 36 | 55<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Displayed com.vtlab.launcher/.Launcher: +1s902ms<br />
I/ActivityThread(  418): Pub com.google.android.apps.uploader: com.google.android.apps.uploader.UploadsContentProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  418): Pub com.google.photos.provider.Album: com.google.android.apps.uploader.clients.picasa.AlbumProvider<br />
D/MediaUploader(  418): UploaderApplication.onCreate<br />
D/MediaUploader(  418): nonWifiLimit=20971520, default=20971520<br />
I/MediaUploader(  418): No need to wake up<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc android.process.media for broadcast com.android.providers.downloads/.DownloadReceiver: pid=437 uid=10028 gids={1015, 2001, 3003}<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  437): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  437): Pub media: com.android.providers.media.MediaProvider<br />
D/GTalkService(  320): [RawStanzaProvidersMgr] ##### searchProvidersFromIntent<br />
V/MediaProvider(  437): Attached volume: internal<br />
D/GTalkService(  320): [RawStanzaProvidersMgr] no intent receivers found<br />
I/ActivityThread(  437): Pub downloads: com.android.providers.downloads.DownloadProvider<br />
D/HomeLoaders(  318):   ----> items cloned, ready to refresh UI<br />
I/ActivityThread(  437): Pub drm: com.android.providers.drm.DrmProvider<br />
D/szipinf (  377): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.cyanogenmod.stats for broadcast com.cyanogenmod.stats/.ReportingServiceManager: pid=450 uid=10049 gids={3003}<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/GTalkService(  320): ##### Network broadcast (connected=false) type=WIFI, state=CONNECTING<br />
D/CMStats (  450): CONNECTIVITY_ACTION: noConnectivity = true<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/GTalkService(  320): [GTalkConnection.23] init: initialized presence to UNAVAILABLE<br />
D/GTalkService(  320): [GTalkConnection.22] init: initialized presence to UNAVAILABLE<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  377): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  320): GC_CONCURRENT freed 267K, 48% free 3038K/5831K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
D/szipinf (  377): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  377): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  377): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  377): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  318): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 298K, 47% free 3184K/5959K, external 5142K/5151K, paused 31ms<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  377): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  377): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  377): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Clearing any old widget stuffs<br />
D/OtaStartupReceiver(  330): Not a CDMA phone, no need to process OTA<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up widget<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Default buttons being loaded<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Button list: toggleWifi|toggleBluetooth|toggleGPS|toggleSound<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up button: toggleWifi<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up button: toggleBluetooth<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up button: toggleGPS<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up button: toggleSound<br />
I/SurfaceFlinger(  240): Boot is finished (9841 ms)<br />
D/PowerManagerService(  240): bootCompleted<br />
D/VoldCmdListener(  186): volume mount /mnt/sdcard<br />
I/Vold    (  186): /dev/block/vold/254:6 being considered for volume sdcard<br />
D/Vold    (  186): Volume sdcard state changing 1 (Idle-Unmounted) -> 3 (Checking)<br />
W/Vold    (  186): Skipping fs checks<br />
I/Vold    (  186): Device /dev/block/vold/254:6, target /mnt/sdcard mounted @ /mnt/secure/staging<br />
I/PackageManager(  240): Updating external media status from unmounted to mounted<br />
I/SearchManagerService(  240): Building list of searchable activities<br />
D/Vold    (  186): Volume sdcard state changing 3 (Checking) -> 4 (Mounted)<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.bel.android.dspmanager for broadcast com.bel.android.dspmanager/.ServiceLaunchReceiver: pid=482 uid=10040 gids={3002}<br />
I/StorageNotification(  305): Media {/mnt/sdcard} state changed from {unmounted} -> {checking}<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  377): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/StorageNotification(  305): Media {/mnt/sdcard} state changed from {checking} -> {mounted}<br />
D/szipinf (  377): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  377): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/GTalkService(  320): createConnection(check #2): connection exists, drop newly created connection<br />
D/VoldCmdListener(  186): asec list<br />
D/szipinf (  377): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/HeadsetService(  482): Starting service.<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/Effect-Equalizer(  191): EQ_PARAM_NUM_BANDS OK<br />
I/RecoverySystem(  240): No recovery log file<br />
I/HeadsetService(  482): Phone status idle: enable DSP.<br />
I/Effect-BassBoost(  191): New strength: 0<br />
I/Effect-Equalizer(  191): Setting band 2 to 0<br />
I/Effect-Equalizer(  191): Setting band 2 to 1<br />
I/Effect-Equalizer(  191): Setting band 2 to 2<br />
I/Effect-Equalizer(  191): Setting band 2 to 3<br />
I/Effect-Equalizer(  191): Setting band 2 to 4<br />
I/PackageManager(  240): No secure containers on sdcard<br />
I/Effect-Equalizer(  191): Setting loudness correction reference to 100.000000 dB<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission com.android.vending.permission.UPDATE_MARKET_FAILURE in package com.android.vending.updater<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Not granting permission android.permission.BIND_APPWIDGET to package com.vtlab.launcher (protectionLevel=3 flags=0x8be44)<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission android.permission.ADD_SYSTEM_SERVICE in package com.android.phone<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission android.permission.READ_EXTERNAL_STORAGE in package com.cyanogenmod.cmparts<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Not granting permission android.permission.SEND_DOWNLOAD_COMPLETED_INTENTS to package com.android.browser (protectionLevel=2 flags=0x9be45)<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission com.google.android.gm.permission.READ_GMAIL in package com.google.android.talk<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission android.permission.READ_OWNER_DATA in package com.android.setupwizard<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission android.permission.WRITE_OWNER_DATA in package com.android.setupwizard<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission com.google.android.gm.permission.WRITE_GMAIL in package com.android.settings<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission com.google.android.gm.permission.READ_GMAIL in package com.android.settings<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission com.google.android.gm.permission.READ_GMAIL in package com.google.android.apps.uploader<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission com.google.android.voicesearch.SHORTCUTS_ACCESS in package com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission android.permission.READ_EXTERNAL_STORAGE in package com.android.vending<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Not granting permission android.permission.SEND_DOWNLOAD_COMPLETED_INTENTS to package com.android.vending (protectionLevel=2 flags=0xabec5)<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Unknown permission android.permission.READ_OWNER_DATA in package com.android.email<br />
W/PackageManager(  240): Not granting permission android.permission.DEVICE_POWER to package com.android.deskclock (protectionLevel=2 flags=0x8be45)<br />
I/Database(  437): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 8 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.downloads/databases/downloads.db-wal<br />
V/update.Download(  320): deleting all update downloads<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Starting: Intent { flg=0x10000000 cmp=com.google.android.gsf/.update.SystemUpdateInstallDialog } from pid 320<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.google.android.partnersetup for broadcast com.google.android.partnersetup/.GooglePartnerSetup: pid=498 uid=10007 gids={}<br />
D/dalvikvm(  320): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 135K, 48% free 3043K/5831K, external 0K/0K, paused 31ms<br />
W/InputManagerService(  240): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.cyanogenmod.android.fotakill for broadcast com.cyanogenmod.android.fotakill/.FOTAKillReceiver: pid=516 uid=10010 gids={}<br />
V/FOTAKill(  516): Killing FOTA<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.android.voicedialer for broadcast com.android.voicedialer/.VoiceDialerReceiver: pid=538 uid=10012 gids={3002}<br />
D/VoiceDialerReceiver(  538): onReceive Intent { act=android.intent.action.BOOT_COMPLETED cmp=com.android.voicedialer/.VoiceDialerReceiver }<br />
V/RecognizerEngine(  538): deleteCachedGrammarFiles /data/data/com.android.voicedialer/files/openentries.txt<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.koushikdutta.rommanager for broadcast com.koushikdutta.rommanager/.UpdateReceiver: pid=547 uid=10019 gids={1015, 3003}<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_EXPLICIT freed 628K, 39% free 4938K/8071K, external 3090K/4290K, paused 98ms<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.android.mms for broadcast com.android.mms/.transaction.MmsSystemEventReceiver: pid=555 uid=10027 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
D/szipinf (  555): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ClockworkModBilling(  547): {<br />
I/ClockworkModBilling(  547):	 "signed_data": "{\"nonce\": \"4847341340450953014\", \"seller_id\": \"[email protected]\", \"timestamp\": 1319442231118, \"sandbox\": false, \"orders\": [{\"native_order_id\": \"6PP68995AJ8331002\", \"product_id\": \"donation\", \"buyer_id\": \"35B9AB5A36F3234DD26DB357FD4A0DC1\", \"payer_name\": \"Brad Trusty\", \"price\": 5.99, \"buyer_email\": null, \"custom_payload\": \"None\", \"payer_email\": \"[email protected]\", \"purchase_request_id\": 166579, \"production\": true, \"key\": \"donation\\\/35B9AB5A36F3234DD26DB357FD4A0DC1\\\/True\", \"order_date\": 1313962302962, \"is_purchased\": true, \"last_transfer_date\": null, \"verification_payload\": \"4247060\", \"order_type\": \"legacy\"}], \"buyer_id\": \"35B9AB5A36F3234DD26DB357FD4A0DC1\"}",<br />
I/ClockworkModBilling(  547):	 "signature": "e\/K1E2vDUGaF3kbsVREo5pmiNrc4N8JHTXTSPpxyF+cNkIQXx7e7HV84EF8lSRXwvPLZkQT99gcA\nTl1GNRXE3g==\n"<br />
I/ClockworkModBilling(  547): }<br />
I/ClockworkModBilling(  547): Cached server billing success<br />
I/ClockworkModBilling(  547): CheckPurchase result: [email protected]<br />
I/ActivityThread(  555): Pub com.android.mms.SuggestionsProvider: com.android.mms.SuggestionsProvider<br />
I/Database(  330): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 37 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/mmssms.db-wal<br />
D/WifiStateTracker(  240): DHCP succeeded with lease: 86400<br />
V/WifiStateTracker(  240): IP configuration: ipaddr 192.168.1.5 gateway 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 dns1 192.168.1.1 dns2 0.0.0.0 DHCP server 192.168.1.1 lease 86400 seconds<br />
D/WifiWatchdogService(  240): (android.server.ServerThread) Home (00:1e:2a:55:6a:80) does not require the watchdog<br />
D/Tethering(  240): MasterInitialState.processMessage what=3<br />
D/GTalkService(  320): ##### Network broadcast (connected=true) type=WIFI, state=CONNECTED<br />
D/GTalkService(  320): [GTalkConnection.1] setInternalNetworkState: type=1, state=CONNECTED<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.android.email for broadcast com.android.email/.service.EmailBroadcastReceiver: pid=573 uid=10036 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
D/szipinf (  573): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/MediaScannerService(  437): start scanning volume internal<br />
I/ActivityThread(  573): Pub com.android.email.provider: com.android.email.provider.EmailProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  573): Pub com.android.email.attachmentprovider: com.android.email.provider.AttachmentProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  573): Pub com.android.exchange.provider: com.android.exchange.provider.ExchangeProvider<br />
I/Database(  437): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 92 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.media/databases/internal.db-wal<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_EXPLICIT freed 199K, 40% free 4891K/8071K, external 3090K/4290K, paused 84ms<br />
D/EAS SyncManager(  573): !!! EAS SyncManager, onCreate<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.android.deskclock for broadcast com.android.deskclock/.AlarmInitReceiver: pid=583 uid=10038 gids={}<br />
D/EAS SyncManager(  573): !!! EAS SyncManager, onStartCommand<br />
I/Database(  573): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 28 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.email/databases/EmailProvider.db-wal<br />
D/Email   (  573): BOOT_COMPLETED<br />
I/Database(  573): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 6 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.email/databases/EmailProviderBody.db-wal<br />
D/szipinf (  583): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  583): Pub com.android.deskclock: com.android.deskclock.AlarmProvider<br />
D/EAS SyncManager(  573): !!! EAS SyncManager, stopping self<br />
D/EAS SyncManager(  573): !!! EAS SyncManager, onStartCommand<br />
D/Eas Debug(  573): Logging:<br />
D/EAS SyncManager(  573): !!! EAS SyncManager, stopping self<br />
D/EAS SyncManager(  573): !!! EAS SyncManager, onDestroy<br />
I/Database(  583): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 4 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.deskclock/databases/alarms.db-wal<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.android.providers.calendar for broadcast com.android.providers.calendar/.CalendarReceiver: pid=597 uid=10044 gids={3003}<br />
D/dalvikvm(  190): GC_EXPLICIT freed 10K, 51% free 2668K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 25ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  190): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 51% free 2668K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 23ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  190): GC_EXPLICIT freed <1K, 51% free 2668K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 22ms<br />
D/szipinf (  305): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/DownloadManager(  437): Initiating request for download 5<br />
I/ActivityThread(  597): Pub com.android.calendar: com.android.providers.calendar.CalendarProvider2<br />
I/Database(  597): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 34 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.providers.calendar/databases/calendar.db-wal<br />
D/CMStats (  450): BOOT_COMPLETED: Setting checkedin=false<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.android.bluetooth for broadcast com.android.bluetooth/.opp.BluetoothOppReceiver: pid=616 uid=10052 gids={3003, 3002, 3001, 1015}<br />
D/Calendar(  597): missed alarms found: 0<br />
D/szipinf (  616): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  616): Pub com.android.bluetooth.opp: com.android.bluetooth.opp.BluetoothOppProvider<br />
D/MediaScanner(  437):  prescan time: 573ms<br />
D/MediaScanner(  437):	 scan time: 53ms<br />
D/MediaScanner(  437): postscan time: 4ms<br />
D/MediaScanner(  437):    total time: 630ms<br />
D/MediaScannerService(  437): done scanning volume internal<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.android.vending for broadcast com.android.vending/com.google.android.finsky.billing.iab.BootCompletedReceiver: pid=627 uid=10000 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
I/Database(  616): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 5 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.android.bluetooth/databases/btopp.db-wal<br />
D/dalvikvm(  437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 274K, 50% free 2841K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/ActivityThread(  627): Pub com.google.android.finsky.RecentSuggestionsProvider: com.google.android.finsky.providers.RecentSuggestionsProvider<br />
I/DownloadManager(  437): Initiating request for download 5<br />
D/dalvikvm(  627): GC_CONCURRENT freed 231K, 48% free 2952K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
I/DownloadManager(  437): Initiating request for download 5<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] FileBasedKeyValueStore.fetchAll: IOException when reading file 'market_download_datacontent%3A%2F%2Fdownloads%2Fmy_downloads%2F5'. Deleting.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadRestarterRule.run: Recovering from Market exit when restoring / downloading assets.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] SanityChecker.run: # LocalAssets corrected : 1<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): Sanity check took : 19 ms<br />
I/MediaUploader(  418): No need to wake up<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.cooliris.media for broadcast com.cooliris.media/com.cooliris.cache.BootReceiver: pid=663 uid=10034 gids={1015, 3003}<br />
D/Volley  (  627): [11] DiskBasedCache.clear: Cache cleared.<br />
D/szipinf (  663): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityThread(  663): Pub com.cooliris.picasa.contentprovider: com.cooliris.picasa.PicasaContentProvider<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [23] DownloadRecords.initializeAndPrune: Pruned 0 old downloads from the cursor.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadRestarter.onPostExecute: Recovering restore of kov.adwtheme.ap7<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadRestarter.handleObbResumingOrRestart: No OBB's associated to this asset.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadImpl.setState: Download 'AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme)' transitioned from (null) to (UNQUEUED).<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadImpl.setState: Download 'AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme)' transitioned from (UNQUEUED) to (DOWNLOADING).<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadQueueImpl.addRecoveredDownload: Download queue recovering download in state DOWNLOADING.<br />
D/MediaScannerService(  437): start scanning volume external<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadRestarter.onPostExecute: Resumed asset download : kov.adwtheme.ap7<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onStart: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onStart called.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 8192/4273851 Status: 192.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  627): GC_CONCURRENT freed 408K, 49% free 3076K/5959K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
I/Database(  663): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 10 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.cooliris.media/databases/picasa.db-wal<br />
I/BootReceiver(  663): Got intent with action android.intent.action.MEDIA_MOUNTED<br />
I/CPUSettings(  382): Restore disabled by user preference.<br />
D/Volley  (  627): [15] DiskBasedCache.clear: Cache cleared.<br />
V/MediaProvider(  437): Attached volume: external<br />
I/GservicesProvider(  320): override update completed<br />
I/MediaUploader(  418): No need to wake up<br />
D/CMStats (  450): CONNECTIVITY_ACTION: noConnectivity = false<br />
D/CMStats (  450): CONNECTIVITY_ACTION: starting service<br />
I/BootReceiver(  663): Got intent with action android.intent.action.MEDIA_SCANNER_FINISHED<br />
D/CMStats (  450): Prompting user for opt-in.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  320): GC_CONCURRENT freed 327K, 48% free 3176K/6023K, external 36K/521K, paused 3ms+4ms<br />
V/update.Download(  320): deleting all update downloads<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Starting: Intent { flg=0x10000000 cmp=com.google.android.gsf/.update.SystemUpdateInstallDialog } from pid 320<br />
W/InputManagerService(  240): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
D/dalvikvm(  305): GC_CONCURRENT freed 239K, 47% free 3125K/5895K, external 639K/1025K, paused 10ms+2ms<br />
D/MediaScanner(  437): found .nomedia, skipping directory<br />
D/MediaScanner(  437):  prescan time: 36ms<br />
D/MediaScanner(  437):	 scan time: 1124ms<br />
D/MediaScanner(  437): postscan time: 0ms<br />
D/MediaScanner(  437):    total time: 1160ms<br />
D/MediaScannerService(  437): done scanning volume external<br />
I/BootReceiver(  663): Got intent with action android.intent.action.MEDIA_SCANNER_FINISHED<br />
D/dalvikvm(  498): GC_CONCURRENT freed 371K, 51% free 2776K/5639K, external 0K/0K, paused 8ms+2ms<br />
I/CacheService(  663): Starting CacheService<br />
D/dalvikvm(  663): GC_CONCURRENT freed 345K, 51% free 2764K/5575K, external 0K/0K, paused 4ms+2ms<br />
I/CacheService(  663): Preparing DiskCache for all thumbnails.<br />
I/CacheService(  663): DiskCache ready for all thumbnails.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 437492/4273851 Status: 192.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 1138016/4273851 Status: 192.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 1818410/4273851 Status: 192.<br />
D/WifiService(  240): releaseWifiLockLocked: WifiLock{NetworkLocationProvider type=2 [email protected]}<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 2496120/4273851 Status: 192.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  437): GC_CONCURRENT freed 268K, 49% free 2964K/5767K, external 0K/0K, paused 1ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_EXPLICIT freed 771K, 40% free 4984K/8263K, external 3090K/4290K, paused 48ms<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 2831620/4273851 Status: 192.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 3063786/4273851 Status: 192.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 3309442/4273851 Status: 192.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 3644942/4273851 Status: 192.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 4150876/4273851 Status: 192.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 4273851/4273851 Status: 192.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onProgress: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onProgress called with 4273851/4273851 Status: 200.<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadBroadcastReceiver.onReceive: Intent received at DownloadBroadcastReceiver<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadImpl.setState: Download 'AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme)' transitioned from (DOWNLOADING) to (SUCCESS).<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadCompleteListener.onComplete: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme): onComplete called<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] DownloadQueueImpl.remove: Download Download : AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme) removed from DownloadQueue<br />
I/installd(  193): free_cache(0) avail 1540517888<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] NotificationManager.showNotification: Showing notification: [package=kov.adwtheme.ap7, Title=AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme), Message=Installing "AndroidPhone7 (ADW Theme)"…]<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.android.defcontainer for service com.android.defcontainer/.DefaultContainerService: pid=752 uid=10039 gids={1015, 2001}<br />
D/dalvikvm(  305): GC_CONCURRENT freed 407K, 48% free 3167K/6087K, external 645K/1025K, paused 2ms+5ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  752): GC_EXPLICIT freed 45K, 51% free 2677K/5379K, external 0K/0K, paused 22ms<br />
W/ActivityManager(  240): No content provider found for:<br />
W/ActivityManager(  240): No content provider found for:<br />
D/PackageParser(  240): Scanning package: /data/app/vmdl577570709.tmp<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): No longer want com.android.settings (pid 346): hidden #16<br />
I/dalvikvm(  240): Total arena pages for JIT: 11<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1013K, 41% free 5237K/8775K, external 3090K/4290K, paused 2ms+4ms<br />
D/PackageManager(  240): Scanning package kov.adwtheme.ap7<br />
D/installd(  193): DexInv: --- BEGIN '/data/app/kov.adwtheme.ap7-1.apk' ---<br />
D/dalvikvm(  761): creating instr width table<br />
D/dalvikvm(  761): DexOpt: load 6ms, verify+opt 30ms<br />
D/installd(  193): DexInv: --- END '/data/app/kov.adwtheme.ap7-1.apk' (success) ---<br />
I/PackageManager(  240): Unpacking native libraries for /data/app/kov.adwtheme.ap7-1.apk<br />
D/installd(  193): DexInv: --- BEGIN '/data/app/kov.adwtheme.ap7-1.apk' ---<br />
D/dalvikvm(  762): creating instr width table<br />
D/dalvikvm(  762): DexOpt: load 4ms, verify+opt 25ms<br />
D/installd(  193): DexInv: --- END '/data/app/kov.adwtheme.ap7-1.apk' (success) ---<br />
D/PackageManager(  240):   Activities: kov.adwtheme.ap7.main kov.adwtheme.ap7.wallpaper<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Force stopping package kov.adwtheme.ap7 uid=10058<br />
I/installd(  193): move /data/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@[email protected]lasses.dex -> /data/dalvik-cache/[email protected]@[email protected]<br />
D/PackageManager(  240): New package installed in /data/app/kov.adwtheme.ap7-1.apk<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_CONCURRENT freed 1270K, 42% free 5313K/9159K, external 3090K/4290K, paused 6ms+13ms<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_EXPLICIT freed 488K, 45% free 5088K/9159K, external 3090K/4290K, paused 48ms<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [9] 1.packageInstalled: Package install status for "kov.adwtheme.ap7" is 1<br />
W/RecognitionManagerService(  240): no available voice recognition services found<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [9] NotificationManager.showNotification: Showing notification: [package=kov.adwtheme.ap7, Title=AndroidPhone7, Message=Successfully installed.]<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf (  240): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/GTalkService(  320): handlePackageInstalled: re-initialize providers<br />
D/GTalkService(  320): [RawStanzaProvidersMgr] ##### searchProvidersFromIntent<br />
D/VoiceDialerReceiver(  538): onReceive Intent { act=android.intent.action.PACKAGE_ADDED dat=package:kov.adwtheme.ap7 flg=0x10000000 cmp=com.android.voicedialer/.VoiceDialerReceiver (has extras) }<br />
V/RecognizerEngine(  538): deleteCachedGrammarFiles /data/data/com.android.voicedialer/files/openentries.txt<br />
D/GTalkService(  320): [RawStanzaProvidersMgr] no intent receivers found<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.tmobile.thememanager for broadcast com.tmobile.thememanager/.receiver.ThemePackageReceiver: pid=764 uid=1300 gids={-1}<br />
I/ActivityThread(  764): Pub com.tmobile.thememanager.themes: com.tmobile.thememanager.provider.ThemesProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  764): Pub com.tmobile.thememanager.packageresources: com.tmobile.thememanager.provider.PackageResourcesProvider<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.noshufou.android.su for broadcast com.noshufou.android.su/.InstallReceiver: pid=795 uid=10016 gids={3003, 1015}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): No longer want com.koushikdutta.rommanager (pid 547): hidden #16<br />
I/ActivityThread(  795): Pub com.noshufou.android.su.provider: com.noshufou.android.su.provider.PermissionsProvider<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.svox.pico for broadcast com.svox.pico/.VoiceDataInstallerReceiver: pid=804 uid=10023 gids={}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): No longer want com.android.mms (pid 555): hidden #16<br />
I/ActivityThread(  804): Pub com.svox.pico.providers.SettingsProvider: com.svox.pico.providers.SettingsProvider<br />
D/szipinf (  764): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): No longer want com.android.email (pid 573): hidden #16<br />
D/szipinf (  764): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox for broadcast com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox/.CorporaUpdateReceiver: pid=812 uid=10006 gids={3003}<br />
I/ThemeManager(  764): VerifyInstalledThemesThread took 199 ms.<br />
I/ActivityThread(  812): Pub com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox.shortcuts: com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox.ShortcutsProvider<br />
I/ActivityThread(  812): Pub com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox.google: com.google.android.googlequicksearchbox.google.GoogleSuggestionProvider<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): No longer want com.android.deskclock (pid 583): hidden #16<br />
D/dalvikvm(  627): GC_CONCURRENT freed 373K, 48% free 3188K/6087K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+2ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  627): GC_CONCURRENT freed 564K, 51% free 3071K/6151K, external 0K/0K, paused 5ms+3ms<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] 1.onResponse: Phonesky checkin succeeded for account<br />
D/Finsky  (  627): [1] 1.attemptNextSync: Done checking in.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  627): GC_CONCURRENT freed 364K, 49% free 3175K/6151K, external 0K/0K, paused 2ms+3ms<br />
I/lights  (  240): Disabling touch screen<br />
I/power   (  240): *** set_screen_state 0<br />
D/SurfaceFlinger(  240): About to give-up screen, flinger = 0xbd8d8<br />
D/Sensors (  240): sensor activation called: handle=3, enabled=0********************************<br />
D/Sensors (  240): sensor activation called: handle=0, enabled=0********************************<br />
D/WifiService(  240): ACTION_SCREEN_OFF<br />
I/power   (  240): *** set_screen_state 1<br />
D/Sensors (  240): sensor activation called: handle=3, enabled=1********************************<br />
I/lights  (  240): Enabling touch screen<br />
D/Sensors (  240): sensor activation called: handle=0, enabled=1********************************<br />
I/InputDispatcher(  240): Dropped event because input dispatch is disabled.<br />
D/SurfaceFlinger(  240): Screen about to return, flinger = 0xbd8d8<br />
D/WifiService(  240): ACTION_SCREEN_ON<br />
I/lights  (  240): Disabling touch screen<br />
I/power   (  240): *** set_screen_state 0<br />
D/SurfaceFlinger(  240): About to give-up screen, flinger = 0xbd8d8<br />
D/Sensors (  240): sensor activation called: handle=3, enabled=0********************************<br />
D/Sensors (  240): sensor activation called: handle=0, enabled=0********************************<br />
D/WifiService(  240): ACTION_SCREEN_OFF<br />
I/power   (  240): *** set_screen_state 1<br />
D/Sensors (  240): sensor activation called: handle=3, enabled=1********************************<br />
D/Sensors (  240): sensor activation called: handle=0, enabled=1********************************<br />
I/lights  (  240): Enabling touch screen<br />
D/SurfaceFlinger(  240): Screen about to return, flinger = 0xbd8d8<br />
D/WifiService(  240): ACTION_SCREEN_ON<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): Setting rotation to 3, animFlags=0<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Config changed: { scale=1.0 imsi=0/0 loc=en_US touch=3 keys=1/1/2 nav=1/1 orien=2 layout=268435476 uiMode=17 seq=4 themeResource=null}<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Clearing any old widget stuffs<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up widget<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Default buttons being loaded<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Button list: toggleWifi|toggleBluetooth|toggleGPS|toggleSound<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up button: toggleWifi<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up button: toggleBluetooth<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up button: toggleGPS<br />
I/PowerWidget(  305): Setting up button: toggleSound<br />
D/dalvikvm(  318): GC_EXPLICIT freed 400K, 49% free 3110K/6023K, external 4879K/6034K, paused 72ms<br />
D/BottomDock(  318): 39 | 60<br />
W/PhoneWindow(  318): Previously focused view reported id 16712194 during save, but can't be found during restore.<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1007K, 45% free 5047K/9159K, external 3090K/4290K, paused 58ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  305): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 137K, 48% free 3212K/6087K, external 841K/1025K, paused 27ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  305): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 126K, 50% free 3087K/6087K, external 1338K/1590K, paused 26ms<br />
I/dalvikvm(  240): Jit: resizing JitTable from 4096 to 8192<br />
W/InputManagerService(  240): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap(  318): No keyboard for id 0<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap(  318): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
D/szipinf (  318): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Starting: Intent { cmp=com.vtlab.launcher/.MyLauncherSettings } from pid 318<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Displayed com.vtlab.launcher/.MyLauncherSettings: +713ms (total +5m43s963ms)<br />
D/dalvikvm(  318): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 279K, 44% free 3520K/6279K, external 5368K/5375K, paused 30ms<br />
W/InputManagerService(  240): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
D/dalvikvm(  318): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 207K, 44% free 3547K/6279K, external 4946K/5747K, paused 28ms<br />
D/skia    (  240): --- [URL=SkImageDecoder::Factory]SkImageDecoder::Factory[/URL] returned null<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 591K, 45% free 5038K/9159K, external 4290K/4290K, paused 77ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_EXPLICIT freed 37K, 46% free 5001K/9159K, external 6162K/7695K, paused 73ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 4K, 46% free 5002K/9159K, external 4512K/6162K, paused 89ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  318): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 91K, 45% free 3503K/6343K, external 7000K/8780K, paused 56ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  240): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2K, 46% free 5002K/9159K, external 6162K/7695K, paused 70ms<br />
D/dalvikvm(  318): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 5K, 45% free 3498K/6343K, external 9359K/9911K, paused 26ms<br />
I/Process (  318): Sending signal. PID: 318 SIG: 9<br />
E/InputDispatcher(  240): channel '2b2c36a8 com.vtlab.launcher/com.vtlab.launcher.Launcher (server)' ~ Consumer closed input channel or an error occurred.  events=0x8<br />
E/InputDispatcher(  240): channel '2b2c36a8 com.vtlab.launcher/com.vtlab.launcher.Launcher (server)' ~ Channel is unrecoverably broken and will be disposed!<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): WIN DEATH: Window{2b1ecf20 Themes Preferences paused=false}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Process android.process.acore (pid 318) has died.<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): WIN DEATH: Window{2b2c36a8 com.vtlab.launcher/com.vtlab.launcher.Launcher paused=false}<br />
E/InputDispatcher(  240): channel '2b1af238 com.vtlab.launcher/com.vtlab.launcher.MyLauncherSettings (server)' ~ Consumer closed input channel or an error occurred.  events=0x8<br />
E/InputDispatcher(  240): channel '2b1af238 com.vtlab.launcher/com.vtlab.launcher.MyLauncherSettings (server)' ~ Channel is unrecoverably broken and will be disposed!<br />
I/WindowManager(  240): WIN DEATH: Window{2b1af238 com.vtlab.launcher/com.vtlab.launcher.MyLauncherSettings paused=false}<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Start proc android.process.acore for activity com.vtlab.launcher/.Launcher: pid=1065 uid=10057 gids={1015}<br />
I/ActivityThread( 1065): Pub com.vtlab.launcher.settings: com.vtlab.launcher.LauncherProvider<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1065): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 116K, 48% free 2849K/5447K, external 0K/0K, paused 23ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1065): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 93K, 48% free 2920K/5511K, external 504K/512K, paused 23ms<br />
D/BottomDock( 1065): 39 | 60<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1065): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 57K, 47% free 2971K/5511K, external 1019K/1028K, paused 23ms<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1065): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 58K, 47% free 2968K/5511K, external 1072K/1512K, paused 23ms<br />
I/Database( 1065): sqlite returned: error code = 0, msg = Recovered 8 frames from WAL file /data/data/com.vtlab.launcher/databases/launcher.db-wal<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1065): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 14K, 47% free 2955K/5511K, external 2287K/2856K, paused 23ms<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
W/InputManagerService(  240): Got RemoteException sending setActive(false) notification to pid 318 uid 10057<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/HomeLoaders( 1065):   ----> items cloned, ready to refresh UI<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1065): GC_CONCURRENT freed 75K, 46% free 3056K/5639K, external 4084K/4918K, paused 1ms+16ms<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
I/ActivityManager(  240): Displayed com.vtlab.launcher/.Launcher: +954ms<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1065): No keyboard for id 0<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1065): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1065): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 612K, 50% free 3196K/6343K, external 4286K/4872K, paused 36ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1065): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 11K, 50% free 3186K/6343K, external 7147K/8918K, paused 24ms<br />
W/InputManagerService(  240): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1065): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 17K, 50% free 3177K/6343K, external 10018K/12046K, paused 29ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1065): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2K, 50% free 3178K/6343K, external 12950K/14973K, paused 26ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1065): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 1K, 50% free 3178K/6343K, external 15882K/17905K, paused 28ms<br />
W/InputManagerService(  240): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
W/InputManagerService(  240): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
W/InputManagerService(  240): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
W/InputManagerService(  240): Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: [email protected]<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1065): No keyboard for id 0<br />
W/KeyCharacterMap( 1065): Using default keymap: /system/usr/keychars/qwerty.kcm.bin<br />
D/szipinf ( 1065): Initializing inflate state<br />
```


----------



## roffee (Oct 20, 2011)

try set cpu to performance. it maybe can solve reboot problem. at least i am!


----------



## trev420 (Sep 7, 2011)

i will try this later with a fresh install.

ive removed it completely for now.

its just really weird. i have 2 other touchpads that run cm7 flawlessly.

its this third one who has always rejected it.


----------

